# Myontonic Buck w/ Blue Eyes



## Broken J-6 (Jul 9, 2010)

I have a commercial herd of approx. 100 mixed goats. I have purchased 2 Myontonics bucks for the purpose of adding more meat. One of the bucks has blue eyes. Is this common in the Myontonic breeed? Will breeding a blue eyed buck to my commercial herd have any negitave affects ? I am trying to build my herd up, so I am keeping most of the doelings back for breeding stock.

Thanks.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Honestly, I am not sure about if it will have effects on a commercial farm - however, I see that almost all of the myos in this area have blue eyes!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Blue eyes is common in the myotonic breed. If you are asking "does this lead to eye problems" the answer is no. As far as commercial sales go... I don't think people would care about eye color in a goat they are eating.... of course... I have heard stranger things so maybe they would??? LOL Maybe some of the commercial breeders can chip in here?


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

It is common in the herds that breed this. Man are since blue eyes are big for pet breeders, so yes it is becoming more common. Then you have some herds like OCR that cull any blue eyes and to my knowledge has only had one in over 30 years. It should not "hurt" anything unless you get folks that do not want them. Some folks find blue eyes in a meat goat hard to kill as it is more of a pet at that point but not everyone feels this way and not every kid out of this buck will have blue eyes. Some folks also feel blue eyes come with eye problems which I have not found but it is something people will pass on because of this at times. Worse case you sell your blue eyes for pets no biggy. I would see how it goes and if need by you can replace him should it become an issue. I think you will be fine. So far it has never hurt me at any sale. People know a good healthy goat with good muscle when they see it, blue eyes or not.


----------



## Broken J-6 (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks for the replys, I will see how it works out. I will be putting him with some of the herd in October.


----------

